

Ask HN: Why do you use Bootstrap or Foundation? - astrowilliam

I&#x27;ve been using Bootstrap since version 1 and have enjoyed the process by which I build sites with it. But recently I&#x27;ve been wondering why so many of my friends have moved to Foundation. Most of them preach that it&#x27;s &quot;faster&quot; and &quot;slimmer&quot; but I want to get a better idea from those of you out there that have been using either for a while. What&#x27;s your take on it?<p>When I build web-apps I build them with as little overhead as possible so I start off with the BS grid, nav, buttons and forms. If I need anything else, I&#x27;ll add it later. Why would that be any different than Foundation?
======
arkokoley
i personally use and prefer Skeleton. Its very minimal and allows me to do new
things everytime i build a new project. i personally find foundation and
bootstrap creativity stifling. Plus since v3.0, Bootstrap ditched its earlier
awesome semantic column classes for confusing new ones.

Though i would prefer bootstrap to foundation, because its more beautiful :)

